# Back door bells for poop time



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

This may seem a silly question but would love some advice on the best way for puppy to let us know she wants to go to the loo outside. She already knows that outside is the place to go.
I know some of you successfully use bells for pup to ring and would like to know where to get a suitable bell, how and where is the best place to hang it for best chance of success. Thank you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Put poochie bells into amazon and you will find them,
I have bells on my keys & leave them in the door - ruby taught herself to jingle them when she wants to go out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I hung it out the door to the back yard. Before each time going out the door, I picked them up, rang the bells with their nose and then opened the door. Kept doing it even when they were not getting it. And then one day they did. Now they communicate even more with those bells. Also handy if you travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I hung it out the door to the back yard. Before each time going out the door, I picked them up, rang the bells with their nose and then opened the door. Kept doing it even when they were not getting it. And then one day they did. Now they communicate even more with those bells. Also handy if you travel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only wish Molly had got the hang of using hers, I spent a year jingling these bells and nudging them with her nose and paws. She would just go to the back door look at them and wait for me to ring them with a look that said welldone now let me out you daft woman


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I hung it out the door to the back yard. Before each time going out the door, I picked them up, rang the bells with their nose and then opened the door. Kept doing it even when they were not getting it. And then one day they did. Now they communicate even more with those bells. Also handy if you travel.


That's also how Dexter learned to use the bells. I was cheap, I did not buy "poochie bells". I bought some bells and a strong home decor fabric, and made the bells myself. Hung on our back door, and after 2 months of consistent bell ringing, Dexter started doing it to go outside. He sometimes uses it to tell me he wants water too...  He would ring then walk to his water bowl (if he is out).


----------



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

We hung ours on the back door handle and used to give them a shake whenever we let Lucy out. We used to forget to ring them loads of times but she managed to catch on after about 2 weeks.
Now I feel like her servant as she rings the bell and I have to come running! Normally she has just seen a pigeon she wants to chase.
We had no accidents after she learnt to ring her bell and we can hear it from the next room.
We have just been on holiday and took it with us. Wouldn't be without them.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

We tried a bell when we first got him, but he was so excited to play with the bell that he would ring it all the time... Now he sits in front of the door and usually looks at me or makes a little sound if I can't see him and then I know he needs to go out.


----------

